
Using React without JSX - dgellow
https://github.com/ustun/react-without-jsx
======
davelnewton
I don't get why using `h('string representing DOM')` is preferred over using
React.DOM.

Strings are awful. Editors/IDEs can't do much with strings without extensive
tooling.

